# Zcar & classic datsun magazine



## mickpolaris (Sep 26, 2009)

Hey All,

Just wanted to let you know that I have an old Zcar & classic datsun magazine for sale on ebay. I figured you might be interested.

The magazine is from 1998 and is new (sealed and unopened) and features articles on:

Nissan's newest Skyline GT-R
The Z Concept Car unveiled
Nismo Festival 1998
Retrospective: Nissan Silvia
Building an E Prod Z car Part 2

Nissan ZCar Datsun magazine Skyline GT-R Nismo NEW OOP! - eBay (item 190337033857 end time Sep-29-09 14:39:35 PDT)
Item number:	190337033857

:woowoo:


----------

